# Sarah Palin,nice feet,5x



## jogi50 (15 Jan. 2011)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## posemuckel (15 Jan. 2011)

Bei der fällt mir nur der Spruch ein:
*"Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte!!!"*


----------



## pel (15 Jan. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Bei der fällt mir nur der Spruch ein:
> *"Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte!!!"*


 jep...


----------



## Buterfly (16 Jan. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Bei der fällt mir nur der Spruch ein:
> *"Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte!!!"*



:thumbup:

Schlimm, dass so eine Person wirklich als zukünftige Präsidentin gehandelt wird :kotz:


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Jan. 2011)

Sarah hat süße Füße in sexy High Heels.


----------



## Nessuno (17 Jan. 2011)

Ein mistiges Drecksweib. Bah!


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2011)

danke schön


----------



## myli (11 Feb. 2012)

wow, sehr geil. danke


----------



## 307898 (3 Aug. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Bei der fällt mir nur der Spruch ein:
> *"Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte!!!"*




stimmt, aber geil ist sie


----------



## drakior (26 Sep. 2012)

Isn`t easy to find. :thx:


----------



## 307898X2 (18 Aug. 2014)

ich würde sie gern nackt auf dem Bärenfell sehen:WOW:


----------

